# A Drink with Mr. Drinky (in DC)



## mr drinky (May 5, 2017)

I go to Washington DC way too much these days. I have time today (and maybe tomorrow) to have a drink with some knife knuts if anyone wants to chat for a while. PM me if you are interested. I will be at a bar from 4-7:30 tonight before going to Breakin' Even Fest. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky (May 6, 2017)

Thanks for hanging Wildboar.

k.


----------



## panda (May 6, 2017)

i'm sorry, for the longest time i thought your alias was mr DINKY not dRinky, lol! where did you guys end up going? DC has the best happy hour.


----------



## toddnmd (May 6, 2017)

Mr. D, I'll be moving back to the DC area in July, hope maybe things will line up for a drink or two with you sometime on one of your future trips to DC.


----------



## WildBoar (May 6, 2017)

panda said:


> i'm sorry, for the longest time i thought your alias was mr DINKY not dRinky, lol! where did you guys end up going? DC has the best happy hour.


Sorry to say we hung out at my house and drank a couple of so-so beers


----------



## mr drinky (May 6, 2017)

WildBoar said:


> Sorry to say we hung out at my house and drank a couple of so-so beers



Wild-B is too modest. He was an awesome host. Picked me up, kept the alcohol dripping, and got to see some amazing knives. I had a great time. 

And I'll hit you up next time Toddnmd.

k.


----------



## tkern (May 7, 2017)

Seems I'll have to return next time this happens.


----------

